# 4410 eHydro died



## hawgdawg50 (Jan 29, 2008)

Was mowing yesterday and my 4410 eHydro just died. Like I'd turned the key off. I have power to the key because I can hear a relay click and the fault light comes on briefly. It doesn't flash a code. Any suggestions on where to start troubleshooting?


----------



## hawgdawg50 (Jan 29, 2008)

Answer my own question: F5 fuse blew. Supposed to be a 20 amp. Instead was a 25. Maybe it had blown some years ago before I got the tractor. Maybe I'll research later why. Probably I'll just operate it until it happens again.


----------

